# English Internship in Spain



## Argan-K (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi.

I'm a french student looking for an internship in Spain. My problem is, as I decided to learn english, I only have some basic notions in spanish. 

I have to find an internship in an company dealing with e-commerce. But I need this company to be an english-speaking one.

If somebody knows something like that (maybe a real estate or travel agency?), it could really help me 

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Argan-K said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm a french student looking for an internship in Spain. My problem is, as I decided to learn english, I only have some basic notions in spanish.
> 
> ...


I dont think anyone here knows much about internships. Maybe you could explain a little more???

Jo xx


----------



## Argan-K (Nov 26, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont think anyone here knows much about internships. Maybe you could explain a little more???
> 
> Jo xx


Sorry. By internship I mean a kind of work experience related to my two years of study at the university. My second semester (january - may 2010) include a work experience abroad, dealing with e-commerce (online businesses).

Hope that helps


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Argan-K said:


> Sorry. By internship I mean a kind of work experience related to my two years of study at the university. My second semester (january - may 2010) include a work experience abroad, dealing with e-commerce (online businesses).
> 
> Hope that helps


Are you expecting to be paid for your services?


----------



## Argan-K (Nov 26, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Are you expecting to be paid for your services?


Yes. I'll obviously need some financial resource to live, eat, move abroad . And our e-commerce teacher doesn't want us to do an unpaid internship.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Argan-K said:


> Yes. I'll obviously need some financial resource to live, eat, move abroad . And our e-commerce teacher doesn't want us to do an unpaid internship.


Hhhm, not sure that there are many estate agents or travel companies who would have the extra finance to be able to do this for you right now. Most are just about managing to hang on. "times is hard" . Maybe you could simply send your CV and internment details to companies that interest you by doing an internet search!? You never know

I dont know if anyone else here has any other ideas


Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jojo said:


> Maybe you could simply send your CV and *internment *details to companies that interest you by doing an internet search!?


You mean *internship*, rather than being interned in a POW camp


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Argan-K said:


> Yes. I'll obviously need some financial resource to live, eat, move abroad . And our e-commerce teacher doesn't want us to do an unpaid internship.


I suggest you talk to your professor and try to go through universities here. The Spanish word you want is "beca" which is an internship. I haven't seen any becas offered to non-Spanish speaking students. This is the reason I would try to do it through my university as well as an Spanish institution.

Can you work for a French company in Spain? I believe this would be the easiest way to get you here.

Cheers


----------

